
Tobacco Use Is Soaring Among US Kids, Driven by E-cigarettes - symisc_devel
https://www.axios.com/children-tobacco-products-cdc-ecigarettes-a167d548-e243-4ee9-a8f1-83c8c1aab406.html
======
glitch
Note well: "tobacco use" is a umbrella term that includes e-cigarette use
(with nicotine), since the nicotine in vape juice is derived from tobacco
plants. Also note: "combustible tobacco product use" declined.

"Among high school students, during 2011–2018, no significant trend in the
reported use of any tobacco product overall was observed (Figure 2). However,
changes were observed for individual tobacco products over this period. A
significant nonlinear increase in current e-cigarette use occurred from 2011
(1.5%) to 2018 (20.8%). During 2011–2018, significant linear declines in
combustible tobacco product use (from 21.8% to 13.9%) and ≥2 tobacco product
use (from 12.0% to 11.3%) occurred; by product type, significant linear
declines occurred for cigars (from 11.6% to 7.6%), smokeless tobacco (from
7.9% to 5.9%), and pipe tobacco (from 4.0% to 1.1%). A significant nonlinear
decline was observed for cigarettes (from 15.8% to 8.1%). A significant
nonlinear change during 2011–2018 was observed for hookahs (from 4.1% to
4.1%).

Among middle school students, no significant change in use of any tobacco
product overall occurred during 2011–2018 (Figure 3). However, changes for
individual tobacco products were observed. A significant nonlinear increase in
e-cigarette use occurred (from 0.6% to 4.9%) during 2011–2018. A significant
linear decline was observed for combustible tobacco product use (from 6.4% to
3.3%), ≥2 tobacco products use (from 3.8% to 2.4%), cigarettes (from 4.3% to
1.8%), cigars (from 3.5% to 1.6%), smokeless tobacco (from 2.7% to 1.8%), and
pipe tobacco (from 2.2% to 0.3%); a significant nonlinear change occurred for
hookah smoking (from 1.0% to 1.2%)."

—
[https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6806e1.htm](https://www.cdc.gov/mmwr/volumes/68/wr/mm6806e1.htm)

~~~
jondwillis
Yeah, seems like a moral panic to me. If we smoked coffee, it’d probably be
carcinogenic, that doesn’t mean that consuming it otherwise is an “epidemic.”

~~~
sosilkj
actually, nicotine and caffeine are completely different, there is no
comparison in terms of health risk profiles of each.

~~~
wycs
Pure nicotine in the doses people take it is pretty safe. I really don’t think
it is any worse than caffeine.

~~~
sosilkj
Could you please share a link to research that supports this claim?

------
metafizikal
Yup, kids love their Juul. Smoking is uncool, but Juuling is what all the kids
are doing. Arguably it's creating worse nicotine addicts that cigarettes ever
did.

Interesting article from a short while back on the topic:
[https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/05/14/the-promise-
of...](https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2018/05/14/the-promise-of-vaping-
and-the-rise-of-juul)

~~~
awakeasleep
As someone who has been addicted to both, I'll say that the Juul wasn't as big
a psychological torment as cigarettes.

With the Juul, you can almost honestly say you're enjoying the experience.

With a cigarette your mouth taste terrible, it burns your throat/sinuses, and
you only get the nicotine 'high' which is, at best, an abatement of nicotine
withdrawal symptoms.

So when I kept smoking cigarettes "against my will" it was really confusing
and maddening.

------
bitxbitxbitcoin
Is there any data on mgs of nicotine versus use in the last 30 days? Are
people using 0mg juice considered tobacco users by this study? From what I can
see, they are.

~~~
savethefuture
Out of personal curiosity why would someone vape with 0mg?

~~~
idDriven
Juul doesn't really create enough vapor to have a distinct flavor. If you do
sub-ohm or use better quality devices that create more vapor you get amazing
flavor as well. This can very well approximate the flavors of most candy and
dessert products, along with satisfying that hand to mouth urge (Freud would
say I have an oral fixation). I switched from traditional fags to e-cigs a
decade ago and there are quite a few diabetics on the ecig forums who use
ecigs, instead of for nic replacement as a sugary dessert replacement with
success.

~~~
bitxbitxbitcoin
From your use of vocabulary, I'm guessing you're from the UK as opposed to the
valley?

~~~
idDriven
Oops sorry that should have been traditional _analogue_ cigs. American native
here, not to be confused with Elizabeth Warren who is Native American.

